# Friendly people living in The Green Communities



## cartersindubai (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi to all you friendly expats living in the GC's
We have set our hearts on living there after a short visit to friends who moved in a few years ago, what are your experiences living there and getting around etc, my husband will be working at the Free zone some of the time. Is it good place to make friends and socialise, I will be on my own for most of the day.
I remember a great supermarket and shops and we ate at the Marriott which was nice,
The communal pools and gyms look great too, it was a shame we visited at night so unable to see much. Is the DIP area expanding with new shops, facilities etc, 
I love the beach, how long will it take me, if I pluck up the courage to tackle the traffic to get to the nearest one, I love to shop as ladies do so is there any nice mall apart from TMOTE and Dubai mall?
Any info and guidance will be much appreciated.
Cheers
Jan


----------



## careerae (Dec 13, 2012)

Jumiera is the nearst beach


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

We live in GC, and the reasons we decided:

- close to Jebel Ali FZ where I work (15 mins in morning, 25 mins in evening due to traffic)

- For us (Americans), our kid goes to ASD which is 15-20 mins in morning and 25-30 mins in afternoon.

- as the name says, very green. We used to have great tall trees in the back yard, but the landlord recently forced to cut ALL of them so a little less green but still nice.

- Choithram and Spinney are in DIP (few mins). Carrefour is building shop now, as well as Park-and-Shop.

The closest beach is actually Jebel Ali (public beach is just outside of the Jebel Ali Resort hotel). It used to be miles and miles of empty beach years ago, but has been cut down due to the building of Jebel Ali Palm.

Of course, you can pay and use the nice beach in Jebel Ali Resort with all of the facilities. Or drive to JBR (15 mins) for the public beach there.

It is 30-45 mins away from Jumeirah so the "Jumeirah Janes" won't be brazing a path to your house. Which is NOT a bad thing, IMHO... 

Getting a taxi is less of a hassle on weekend since there are always taxis waiting infront of Merriott and will take 1 min to pick you up.

Battutah Mall is 10-20 mins away depending time of day. Mall of Emirates is 20-30 mins. Dubai Mall is 30-45 mins. Mirdiff Mall is 30-45 mins.


----------



## cartersindubai (Nov 25, 2012)

careerae said:


> Jumiera is the nearst beach


Thanks cannot wait to get some sun!


----------



## cartersindubai (Nov 25, 2012)

thanks for all that info!
Jan


----------

